
Organic Milk Enhances Nutritional Quality by Shifting Fatty Acid Composition - gruseom
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0082429
======
tokenadult
The article presents fairly strong evidence that different nutrients show up
in that kind of milk, yes. But the evidence that those nutrients have
"enhanced quality" for actual living human beings is much more ambiguous. I
have been persuaded enough by that ambiguous evidence to take daily omega-3
(ω-3) supplements for several years, but I think the best-quality
epidemiological evidence actually doesn't support my personal habit. In other
words, it may be that one kind of milk rather than another has more ω-3 fatty
acid content, but it may also be that if all people drank that kind of milk
rather than what they currently drink that there would be no human health
benefit at all. It would take a different kind of study, based on different
data, to establish whether or not there is a health benefit to this kind of
milk.

